# paint shop again,grrr



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

need my bumper doing and my bonnet as some **** has scratched my bonnet a gd one
bumper needs doing as well as i knocked paint off plus splitter needs re glueing.
*south east wales prefer* and need by 8th june as thats vauxhall show wkend.

recommendations anyone


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

sorry to hear that, i know what that feels like. I know a good one who sprayed my bumpers on my mini and cheap too but i am located in hertfordshire, so not really alot of help there !!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

give ceejay autoworks a shout they based in careleon. thet did my bumper a while ago and top job. Sorry to hear what some t**t did


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

littlejack said:


> give ceejay autoworks a shout they based in careleon. thet did my bumper a while ago and top job. Sorry to hear what some t**t did


cheers may do that


----------



## xXBullXx (Feb 26, 2007)

hi mate try colour works in near pontypridd really good body shop!!

ask to speak to lee
07846 878582
07976 853647


----------

